# Fisher HT or SD? Boss sportduty or Western HTS?



## Jguck25

I am looking for a plow for my Jeep wrangler and It is going to be 7.5'. I cant make up my mind between these plows I listed. I want a good combination between lightweight and strong and durable. I am going to list the weights of the plows without truck side mounting equipment. Weight first then height

Fisher HT- 414---27"

Fisher SD- 487---26"

Western HTS- 412---27"

Boss sportduty- 421-26"

All of those weights are pretty close except the fisher SD.Is it built that much better than the other ones?


The type of plowing I will be doing are all country driveways with a good amount of driving in between each one. So far I have been a fisher and boss person but I know western is a fisher plow with a few small changes. 

Out of these plows which would be a better choice for my 2006 Jeep wrangler 6 cyl?

I also have no gotten a price on any of these, which ones usually run a bit cheaper?


----------



## theplowmeister

for plowing country drives (I read that as dirt or gravel) i would use a trip edge plow. get REAL snow tires IE blizzak and COUNTER weight the jeep is light so you need to help with traction. the jeep has plenty of grunt to push snow


----------



## jasonv

First of all, downsize your plow a bit. Stock jeep 6.5 foot plow. With extra big wheels: 7.0 foot. 7.5 is too much. You're running a light vehicle, you need to help it out as much as you can by not oversizing the blade. Try to figure out some way to add weight to the back.


----------



## KEC Maintaince

Really go with the fisher sd 7.5 you will be fine...take Meister advice on tirers and ballast


----------



## brad11ny

I wouldn't go smaller than a 7.5, I have a 7.5SD on an 04 and it works great. I kind of wish I had gone with the HT just because it is about 65lbs less (I don't know if the 65lbs would be a noticable difference), but I am only doing about 10 driveways and they are all within 2 miles, so there is not a lot of drving. Listen to Meister about counter weight and I would add air shocks. They are easy to install, and work great to eliminate the sag.



Jguck25;1517333 said:


> I am looking for a plow for my Jeep wrangler and It is going to be 7.5'. I cant make up my mind between these plows I listed. I want a good combination between lightweight and strong and durable. I am going to list the weights of the plows without truck side mounting equipment. Weight first then height
> 
> Fisher HT- 414---27"
> 
> Fisher SD- 487---26"
> 
> Western HTS- 412---27"
> 
> Boss sportduty- 421-26"
> 
> All of those weights are pretty close except the fisher SD.Is it built that much better than the other ones?
> 
> The type of plowing I will be doing are all country driveways with a good amount of driving in between each one. So far I have been a fisher and boss person but I know western is a fisher plow with a few small changes.
> 
> Out of these plows which would be a better choice for my 2006 Jeep wrangler 6 cyl?
> 
> I also have no gotten a price on any of these, which ones usually run a bit cheaper?


----------



## P&M Landscaping

I have the 7'6" boss sport on my '04. I service about 20 accounts with it every storm. I think it's a great plow, hookup is a breeze, hydros are fast, and dealer support is great! This is the most important part in choosing a plow, if you don't have a good dealer nearby with a good selection of parts, it can make your life harder. Everything else is personal preference, some people like fisher, some like western and some like boss.


----------



## Jguck25

Thanks for the advice guysThumbs Up 

After the replies and more searching on this site I have elimated the Fisher HT and Western HTS. I am leaning toward the Boss Sport duty although I have not elimated the Fisher SD. Out of those two which is built better? Is the Sport duty about the same strength as the HT or the SD?
Dealer support for both is about the same in my area, a little better for the fisher. I do want to stick with the 7.5 foot plow though


----------



## Jguck25

theplowmeister;1517819 said:


> for plowing country drives (I read that as dirt or gravel) i would use a trip edge plow. get REAL snow tires IE blizzak and COUNTER weight the jeep is light so you need to help with traction. the jeep has plenty of grunt to push snow


I do plan on getting snow tires for it, I figured with the weight of the jeep I would need it. I also read a post of your saying that you have your plow controller mounted onto your shifter?? Do you have any pictures of this? I have plowed with a standard before and this would have made it 10x easier



brad11ny;1520152 said:


> I wouldn't go smaller than a 7.5, I have a 7.5SD on an 04 and it works great. I kind of wish I had gone with the HT just because it is about 65lbs less (I don't know if the 65lbs would be a noticable difference), but I am only doing about 10 driveways and they are all within 2 miles, so there is not a lot of drving. Listen to Meister about counter weight and I would add air shocks. They are easy to install, and work great to eliminate the sag.


ThanksThumbs Up I had planned on getting the air shocks to help with the weight. Do you guys notice any substanstial wear on the front end parts using these heavy plows on the jeeps? I know it will wear faster than not plowing with them obviously but I just want to make sure it isnt anything too excessive


----------



## theplowmeister

I have a dozen or so photos of shifter mounting in threads on Plowsite

I get 100K miles on wheel bearings
60K out of tie rod ends
120K out of ball joint
30K out of brakes


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Jguck25;1522524 said:



> Thanks for the advice guysThumbs Up
> 
> After the replies and more searching on this site I have elimated the Fisher HT and Western HTS. I am leaning toward the Boss Sport duty although I have not elimated the Fisher SD. Out of those two which is built better? Is the Sport duty about the same strength as the HT or the SD?
> Dealer support for both is about the same in my area, a little better for the fisher. I do want to stick with the 7.5 foot plow though


You are now pretty much down to personal preference. The fisher is a trip edge, while the Boss is a full trip mold board. They have different mounting procedures, both are very simple. The main difference I would see is weight. The sport duty weighs in at 421 pounds, where the fisher is 487. Just a little bit more weight. That being said, I use my sport duty for about 20-30 accounts per storm (resi and commercial mix) and it handles everything well.

Also, just a heads up I had Timbrens on my first Jeep, and while they did stiffen the ride up they were low maintenance and no need to adjust pressure. I tried to go the air shock route when I bought my '04, and they caused me nothing but problems, and I opted to switch back to the Timbrens... Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Jguck25

P&M Landscaping;1522745 said:


> You are now pretty much down to personal preference. The fisher is a trip edge, while the Boss is a full trip mold board. They have different mounting procedures, both are very simple. The main difference I would see is weight. The sport duty weighs in at 421 pounds, where the fisher is 487. Just a little bit more weight. That being said, I use my sport duty for about 20-30 accounts per storm (resi and commercial mix) and it handles everything well.
> 
> Also, just a heads up I had Timbrens on my first Jeep, and while they did stiffen the ride up they were low maintenance and no need to adjust pressure. I tried to go the air shock route when I bought my '04, and they caused me nothing but problems, and I opted to switch back to the Timbrens... Just my 2 cents.


At first I was really leaning towards the boss sport duty because I really like boss and I liked everything about it but after more reading and searching I have read a lot of people saying that it trips all the time and does it very easily. Here in new england we can get very wet, heavy, and deep snow. It will trip like crazy. I dont have that problem with my plow on my truck because it is a much bigger v plow.. Now I am considering the SD.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

I have plowed some heavier snow falls, didn't seem to notice any excessive tripping. However the fisher may be better with the trip edge. Also, be sure to look at the recent thread about 6'9" vs 7'6" moldboard on the fishers.


----------



## BigDBoots

P&M, can you post the link for the 6'9" vs 7'6", I looked for it and could not find it?


----------



## P&M Landscaping

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=141114


----------



## jandjcarpentry

P&M Landscaping;1520197 said:


> I have the 7'6" boss sport on my '04. I service about 20 accounts with it every storm. I think it's a great plow, hookup is a breeze, hydros are fast, and dealer support is great! This is the most important part in choosing a plow, if you don't have a good dealer nearby with a good selection of parts, it can make your life harder. Everything else is personal preference, some people like fisher, some like western and some like boss.


Do u have any trouble back dragging?


----------



## P&M Landscaping

jandjcarpentry;1577626 said:


> Do u have any trouble back dragging?


I am not saying it will scrape 100%, however it does it up to my standards, and never had a complaint. Any lightweight plow that doesn't have the down pressure feature wont scrape perfectly, just due to them lacking weight.


----------



## ken643

I have the Fisher LD 6'-9" which I believe is now called the SD model. It works great, I just added pro wings adding another 20 inches to my width. We have not had anything other than a few small 2-3 inch storms this year so i have not had a chance to try it out much with the wings, But what I have seen I love. Not that im posting about the wings, more that I now have about a little over an 8 foot blade without the weight. The fisher mount is awesome on and off in seconds. As plow meister said, a little ballast certainly cant hurt. and tires tires tires. I use Blizzack. Awesome tire!


----------

